# I made it as an MVP Wooo!!! Whooo!!!



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

I was awarded Microsoft MVP!!!!

https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile=14F3BB0D-7BCD-4FB1-8359-A06F4DB06E53

I want to thank all you that have nominated me. Especially JohnWill.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## 40sondacurb (Jan 14, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Congratulations! Well-deserved!


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Congratulations. I would have nominated you if I knew where to go.


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Nice one Joe! Congratulations!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Well done Joe - or is it Ralph? :luxhello:


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Fantastic!! Congratulations - thoroughly well deserved.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Congratulations Joe, we are all proud of you, well deserved!


----------



## PanamaGal (Jun 3, 2006)

Congrats, Joe!


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

Congratulations Joe!! You deserved it!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Well done Joe. We are very happy for your accomplishment.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Nice achievement Ralph *:wave: :4-cheers: :luxhello:


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Good job


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

wow, this almost makes me want to goto the darkside. how about ya'll figure out how to get me as some kind of apple mvp...


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Congrats! Well done!


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

Solid!


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Sorry for the delay....Congratulations and Well Done! :4-clap:


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

a BIG CONGRATS on that i know you had to work hard for it.:4-cheers:


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Wow...what an awesome achievement! Many congrats Joe :smile:


----------

